# ارجوا المساعده ) كيف اصنع الاشكال النحاسيه هذه )



## المتمرد11 (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ​

اولا احب ان ابدى اعجابى بهذا الملتقى وما وجدته من اقسام مختلفه فى كل فروع الهندسه
انا كان ليا طلب وكنت ارجوا انكم تسعدونى فيه ​ 
انا كنت محتاج اعرف ازى ممكن اصنع الاشكال النحاسيه اللى موجوده فى الصوره اللى تحت







هل افضل واوفر عن طريق الصهر والتشكيل الرملى ام عن طريق ماكينات التحكم بالكمبيوتر cnc 

وخاصه ان التشكيلات تحتاج للدقه نظرا للمساحات والفرغات الصغيرة بها 
واسف عل الطاله بس اصلى انا مش مهندس وكنت محتاج حد يساعدنى 
اخوكم محمد من مصر​


----------



## ديدين (3 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا بك أخي محمد و بأهلنا في مصر . . .
إذا كان عدد القطع كبير فأنا أنصحك أن تصنع القطع الخام بالسباكة (للإقتصاد في المادة الأولية) ثم تنجز السطوح الوظيفية بالآلة (خراطة أو تفريز)
لكن إذا كان العدد صغير فالأفضل أن تصنع بالآلة مباشرة.

تقبل تحياتي . . .


----------



## المتمرد11 (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان 
واتمنى لكل الاعضاء تمام الصحه والعافيه 
واشكرك اخى ديدين لردك ونصحك الغالى وادعوا الله ان يجعله بميزان حسناتك 
ولو ممكن انا ليا كام طلب كده ​








1- ماهو البرنامج الذى يستخدم فى تصميم تلك Water Block التى فى الصور
2- هل ممكن حد يسعدنى فى التصميم بالتوجيه او لو فيه مكتب هندسى بساعدنى 
3- تشكيل النحاس عن طريق السباكه ينفع مع الاشكال ده مع الملاحظه انها دقيقه 
4- ممكن الاقى مصنع فى مصر يقدر يعملى شغل السباكه ده 
واخيرا اقدم لكم كل الشكر ​


----------



## ديدين (15 أغسطس 2010)

المتمرد11 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان ​
> واتمنى لكل الاعضاء تمام الصحه والعافيه


 

آمين يا رب










المتمرد11 قال:


> 1- ماهو البرنامج الذى يستخدم فى تصميم تلك Water Block التى فى الصور​


 
برنامج سوليد وركس SolidWorks يقوم بتصميم أشكال مثل هذه بمنتهى الدقة​ 


المتمرد11 قال:


> 2- هل ممكن حد يسعدنى فى التصميم بالتوجيه او لو فيه مكتب هندسى بساعدنى​


 
أعتقد أن الملتقى فيه ما يكفي من المنهدسين المتمكنين من مصر الذين سوف يساعدوك حتما في مشروعك هذا​ 


المتمرد11 قال:


> 3- تشكيل النحاس عن طريق السباكه ينفع مع الاشكال ده مع الملاحظه انها دقيقه ​


 
نعم أخي الكريم السباكة تنفع إن كان هناك عدد كبير من القطع طبعا
لكن لا أقصد السباكة الرملية 
و لكن السباكة بقوالب معدنية بالضغط​ 


المتمرد11 قال:


> 4- ممكن الاقى مصنع فى مصر يقدر يعملى شغل السباكه ده ​
> واخيرا اقدم لكم كل الشكر ​


 
هذه ننتظر إخواننا المهندسين من مصر ليدلوك على مصنع في مصر.

رمضان مبارك و تقبل الله صيامك و قيامك​


----------



## المتمرد11 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

1-
2-
3-
10-
20-
100-
مجرد ارقام ارجوا ان تعبر عن شكرى اخى ديدين


----------

